# My "toy car"..



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey guys..

I show you my Audi TT 1.8 turbo..that's my "toy car"..always works in progress..(i apologize for my english,i live in Italy)

Unfortunately i lost the photos of engine preparation (PC virus) ..it's equivalent to Stage3 APR (180hp - 250hp)..turbocharger,Greddy front IC,metal pipes set,fuel pressure,complete exaust,injectors,BMC dynamic air box..and other..

This is the last setup (2012)..


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

..and some previous configurations..


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

*SPECIAL PROJECT*..BBS LM 8.5j+9.5j x 18" customized..


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

damn that's nice


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Pain you are such a wheel whore :laugh: but for some reasion I love every wheel combo and color that you put on your TT. Sick TT man that's all im gonna say and you now have me watching your thread! opcorn: :beer:


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks 

"wheel whore"..hahahah..i love it :thumbup:

..and those are just some wheel configurations..i changed 16 wheels on TT until now..


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

P a i n said:


> Thanks
> 
> "wheel whore"..hahahah..i love it :thumbup:
> 
> ..and those are just some wheel configurations..i changed 16 wheels on TT until now..



Ben-Neb: I think we just found your long lost twin brother from Italia!!

Welcome Paisan. Love your car man.:thumbup:


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Wow. your boser hood is to DIE for. its so gorgeous. any more info on it. Looks SOOOO good.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Where is the steering wheel from? Any details would be great.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

20v master said:


> Where is the steering wheel from? Any details would be great.


He done made that wheel!! Very nice work on his half.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Do you have any pics of the boser being built? I may be embarking on a similar route


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

Favorite TT by far. :thumbup: I love what your doing to your LM's i just picked up a set but 8.5 all around. didn't want to mess with the awd eventho ppl say it's safe i rather not risk it knowing i am gonna be pushing closer to 400 awhp. once done again. pushing 350 now but added a couple more thing to the mix.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow this car is sexy I what to touch it :laugh:


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

Lovin the car:thumbup: more pictures of the boser engine interior. 
Great work:beer:


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Your hood is incredible. thank you for the photos. So much inspiration. 

Can I ask why did you need to use your hood + pieces of 2 other hoods? I thought you would only need one hood. Cut off the end of the hood like your first picture and weld. I'm not sure if I understand where the second hood needs to come in. 

Again thank you so much for posting your car. Looking forward to the interior pix. Especially that steering wheel.


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

..oh ****..you put me in trouble..i don't speak English well enough for explain it :laugh: ..ok, I try..

Probably it's possible to obtain boser otherwise,but I absolutely didn't want a similar results to the web visas (horrible,in my opinion)
I wanted to get a perfect result..equal to the original profile..and no gap between hood and headlights / front bumper.

The shape of the front bumper TT is really "hard"..is curved and rounded..you can't have a good result only by cutting and welding original hood.


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

That steering wheel is NICEEE!:thumbup::thumbup:
how did you achieve that flat bottom?


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

love the car :thumbup::thumbup: now why did you leave pictures out of your rear seat delete that is amazing.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

P a i n said:


> my hood + parts of other two TT hoods


Thats how you did it! I was wondering how you managed to bend aluminum sheets into the hoods profile. I thought you would have used thin gauge sheets like on other cars, but used an english wheel to achieve the curvature of the front bumper. The way that you did it was the easiest and would have the best outcome to match the curves. Very impressive:thumbup:


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

dude...wow. :thumbup:

:heart:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

20v master said:


> Where is the steering wheel from? Any details would be great.


I miss my R32 wheel.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

very clean machine sir

Tell us more about your air setup, engine mods etc, we are interested...


----------



## Darkside GTi (Mar 13, 2011)

I'll be watching thisopcorn:


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks again for the photos I know its tuff to sort out but at least you take pictures:thumbup:
So do you own your own garage?


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

first pic what are them wheels ilike them.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

He wants to know if you work at a shop and if you own one


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

I understand now,thanks 

I'm a personal trainer..the works on TT are just for fun,this is my "toy car"..my daily car is a Celica.


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

This is so amazing bro. thanks for all the pictures. i cant wait to get mine down that low and i want to get my hood done now too. lol:beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Any more pics of the engine bay? Those covers are money :beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

nice work!!! Very inspirational

you do good work:beer::beer:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

20v master said:


> I miss my R32 wheel.


Someone said you made the steering wheel? Any info?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

there was some pics in the TT Pics thread


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

*18" POLISHED CARLSSON TEST*...215/35 on 8" and 225/35 on 9" rear..diamond-cut finish and custom center cups..


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

What size rims are those?
Also whats the size og those tires?

Car looks too good to be true! opcorn: :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

..215/35 on 8x18 and 225/35 on 9x18 rear.


----------



## burk_art (Mar 24, 2006)

Fantastic work, as everyone has said; I'm really impressed.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

01ttgt28 said:


> Wow this car is sexy I what to *LICK* it!


FTFY.

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

i'm gonna copy that hood. wow


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

dear. god.


----------



## bluslc (Apr 16, 2003)

Very impressed with your work mate ..


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

takes 1st on my "best TT" ive seen


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

P A I N if I had your skillz, I'd quit my day job and go mod cars for a living. Nicely done man.


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

STEERING WHEEL..

Hooly $H!T


----------



## ringading (Jun 3, 2009)

wow..:thumbup: Digging this. Especially that steering wheel!


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Awesome! I really love your current look, wheels are spot on. 

I really like what you did with the fenders. I would love to do that with my quarter panels.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

DUBBED-OUT said:


> STEERING WHEEL..
> 
> Hooly $H!T


This. all day, erray day


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

Thank you again for the pictures and step by step evolution!
work of art!


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

*COMPLETED INTERIOR WORK..*


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

beautiful interior :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Jaw dropping


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

is there a reason for the Audi square part aside from aesthetic?


----------



## smoothtt (Sep 29, 2009)

wow nice job!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

It just gets better and better. What/how is the brace connected to on the floor?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Neb said:


> is there a reason for the Audi square part aside from aesthetic?


Maybe to get to the spare tire?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> is there a reason for the Audi square part aside from aesthetic?


Looks like an access hatch to the compressors and tank


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Looks like an access hatch to the compressors and tank


Hes static i believe :thumbup:


----------



## savi1390 (Oct 21, 2010)

omg..this is so clean looking...  I'm getting a 225 this weekend ...just to add to the excitement, i read this thread....lol


----------



## Matt_B (Apr 22, 2010)

In awe of this build. Very very nice.

DIY steering wheel is unbelievable, you could sell those fella.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

wow... I've been away a while and I'm like... who's this cat..... YIKES!!!! 

really nicely done.


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

I was never a fan of TT shift gates but your design got me like 

"I'm :heart:'n it


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Matt_B said:


> In awe of this build. Very very nice.
> 
> DIY steering wheel is unbelievable, you could sell those fella.


If he was willing to do it for the right price and send me a wheel first I would buy one and send him my wheel back so he could make more!! :laugh: Its a very nice wheel!


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

I guess the next question is suspension??
Pictures please. It feels like I am turning the pages of a PVW magazine:beer:


----------



## Matt_B (Apr 22, 2010)

20psi now said:


> If he was willing to do it for the right price and send me a wheel first I would buy one and send him my wheel back so he could make more!! :laugh: Its a very nice wheel!


Yeah I was kind of fishing there for a price ha ha.
I have seen lots of guys fit mk2 wheels, and there are a few custom wheels on german ebay that recycle the airbag/horn section but NONE that look as good as this homebrew one.
I covet that wheel


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey guys,thanks for the appreciations :beer: :beer: :beer:

Some have asked me in PM about selling the steering wheel..*i'm considering it*..but i'm still not sure to want do :laugh:


----------



## valdesp03 (Jan 14, 2008)

P a i n said:


> Hey guys,thanks for the appreciations :beer: :beer: :beer:
> 
> Some have asked me in PM about selling the steering wheel..*i'm considering it*..but i'm still not sure to want do :laugh:
> 
> ...


I never login into vortex, but this post has brought me out of the wood works. You could sell anyone of your mods for a good premium. I would by the seats and steering wheel, although I would need DSG paddles.  Let us know if you do, and sign me up!


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey,i don't want to disassemble and sell my car!!!!!! :laugh:  

..i'm considering selling the steering wheel only because i received some interested offers in PM.


----------



## valdesp03 (Jan 14, 2008)

P a i n said:


> Hey,i don't want to disassemble and sell my car!!!!!! :laugh:
> 
> ..i'm considering selling the steering wheel only because i received some interested offers in PM.


haha, no-no. But ppl can send you their parts


----------



## Matt_B (Apr 22, 2010)

P a i n said:


> Hey guys,thanks for the appreciations :beer: :beer: :beer:
> 
> Some have asked me in PM about selling the steering wheel..*i'm considering it*..but i'm still not sure to want do :laugh:
> 
> ...


You should just set up a factory


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

*BLACK&BLACK SETUP..*matt black 18" RS4 with 215/35 tires and cleaned center cups..


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Awesom build, but pic of black car, with black wheels, black tires, in a shadow, at night....well...that'd not be my first choice of a way to "show" its best view. just my 2 cents.

cheers


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

P A I N: If you are in the mood for mod, I will out to my garage, disassemble my steering wheel and send it to you so you can give me a flat bottom steering wheel like yours. Name your price man...


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

TTC2k5 said:


> Awesom build, but pic of black car, with black wheels, black tires, in a shadow, at night....well...that'd not be my first choice of a way to "show" its best view. just my 2 cents.
> 
> cheers


In my opinion..

Black&Black + night = porn

:laugh:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Nice! i like it. Nice detail that your centercap logo's are all straight on the photo


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

P a i n said:


> In my opinion..
> 
> Black&Black + night = porn
> 
> :laugh:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

I would also purchase a wheel from P A I N. Let me know how much.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

P a i n said:


> *STEERING WHEEL..*


What material is the wheel made of? Looks like aluminum but damn the welds are non existent what am I missing? lots of sanding?


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

I never get bored of looking at P A I N's final work product. He's like the Michelangelo of TT mods.


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

DAMN!!! This cat is unbelieveable!!! Did he ever say he was going to make some steering wheels?


----------



## miller6323 (May 13, 2012)

you should fab and sell those steering wheels.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

F***ing insane 


I wish I had the time and money you have. Do you do custom work for a living? 


:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: out of 5 beers!


----------



## xattica (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn F. Nice!!!!!! 
What color/material did you use for the seats?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Very nice craftsmanship on some pretty unique pieces! This guy is the MM of aesthetic mods . 

My car really could use some of you in its life. Impressed!


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Can you please make some more steering wheels? Id be down for one.


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

I can't even begin to understand how you got your hood to look that amazing. I would love to see pics of how each of the two hood pieces were used to creat such a perfect product.


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

waaaaawwwww


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks guys..i'm glad you like it :beer: 

I sold TT a few months ago..now i'm WIP on new project (the last Mercedes SLK)


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

P a i n said:


> I sold TT a few months ago..


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

P a i n said:


> Thanks guys..i'm glad you like it :beer:
> 
> I sold TT a few months ago..now i'm WIP on new project (the last Mercedes SLK)


 

:facepalm:


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

:screwy::banghead:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

I hope the lucky bastard that got the car at least appreciates the craftmaship and uniqueness of the mods. GL with your new car :beer:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

I think he's messin with you guys......


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I hope the lucky bastard that got the car at least appreciates the craftmaship and uniqueness of the mods. GL with your new car :beer:


 Seconded


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

WHAT!!! you really sold it huh....... sad day


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

The new toy..


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

niceeee :thumbup:


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

If you don't mind the question, for approx. how much did it go?


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

P a i n is stepping up his game! Even though the new sled isn't a TT, feel free to post up your mods for us to drool over!!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice upgrade!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

^^agreed 

Would you mind posting a few more pictures of how you recreated the outer fender line once you finished the metal work? All that I have been able to come up with is that you used some kind of filler to reshape it.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks like amg model but looks like some one debaged it


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

needs bags


----------



## brendan_TT (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow man, you sure do have skills! Your TT looked unbelievable. 
I am really digging the new ride as well. That benz looks one of a kind.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The Benz.....lower it


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Pain, do you have any additional pictures of how you built the seats? That is a great idea and I love it!


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Is that Merc SLK the special TT Edition? :laugh: 



I'd love to see any aesthetic mods you decide to do to that car. She's purty opcorn:


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey guys! :beer: 

The SLK is already modified in those photos.. 

- SLS AMG wheels (19x8.5+19x9.5 with 225/35+255/30) 
- D2 Racing coilovers (set to -2,5 inches) 
- Brake system 
- Chiptuning software 
- K&N filter 
- AMG rear diffusor (smoothed and printed in glossy black) 
- AMG rear spoiler 
- AMG exhaust (central and rear) 
- full body in dark grey/glossy black (eliminated all matt black and chrome parts) 

I don't think of doing else..it's the "Premium version" with complete AMG pack (interior and exterior) and i'm really satisfied of the final aesthetics result..another 0,5 inch lower and it's finished


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

P a i n said:


> Hey guys! :beer:
> 
> The SLK is already modified in those photos..
> 
> ...


 

And what about airride? :laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Can you post or pm me some pictures of the fender work? I am just wanting to see how the line was recreated.:beer:


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey pain, where in Italy do you live?


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

North Italy..you know Milano,Bergamo,Brescia?


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Sweet I used to live in Aviano and Orsago.


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

I remember seeing some pictures of how you shaped your seats, but I can't find them anymore... any help?


EDIT:
Nevermind, found it! 
https://imageshack.com/i/nt38625447j


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

Perfect color combination.




P a i n said:


>


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

JESUS NICR

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Sorry my English is bad to but my excuse is I'm a stiupid American 

Nice build would like to see you come back to dark side aka VW /audi

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

god that hood! if only a company would of made something similar.....probably would of been so rich.


----------

